# Kubota RTV1140CPX



## Buckisland (Jan 26, 2019)

Kubota RTV1140CPX

Hello all

Has anyone been able to correct the overheating problem with this little unit?

BuckIsland


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I've read many complaints about this issue and it seems to be a design flaw with the cooling system and it's location. The rad seems to gather debris quite readily and needs to be cleaned regularly. From what I understand, Kubota has a rad kit for some of their models, but not sure about this articular one. 
One operator has had luck running Amsoil 5W30 HDD engine oil and has found the engine running a little cooler. Another owner has installed an oil cooler and found that has helped quite a bit.
Food for thought!


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

Make sure that the electric fan is working. there was a problem that the heat sender fails and so the fan would not come on.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

There are two glaring issues with the cooling on the Kubota RTV diesels. 

The first started with the 900, and has continued - the muffler plugs with soot if they are not worked long and hard enough to get the muffler really hot when they are run. Easy fix, just remove the muffler and toss it in a tub of detergent and water, let it soak a few hours then blow it out with a water hose and nozzle. The black soot will really roll. The rule now is work them hard, or use a wheelbarrow. No more chugging around and then letting them idle while taking a break or whatever.

The second is a seriously undersized cooling system that is unable to keep up with the heat from the power steering, any hydraulic attachments, the hydrostatic transmission, and engine when they are worked near capacity. The fix there is addition of an oil cooler. Kubota offers the hydraulic cooler part # 77700-V4495. That kit seems to have done the job. A pain in the arse to install, but worth the trouble.


----------

